# Not sure if i have LG



## Nic (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know if i still have LG. I think i have had it for years but always felt like there was another explanation for peoples comments (or maybe i wanted there to be one). I have not been out in public much for the last few years as i dont work (although my goal is to get back to work when ready). I want to go to a social group/meetup near me but i am worried incase somebody notices or says something. I went to the gym last week and could smell something then and also felt a bit of warmth from that region of the body. I am now too scared to go back out in public. How do i know if i have it? Please help

P.S Also i don't have a good sense of smell. I can't smell anything sat at home and i also can't feel anything (warmth/wetness).


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Someone else to confirm it is obviously the best way. If not then it's others reactions especially if you've noticed it. If you have close friends or family then asking them maybe your best bet. Might need to work on a way to do so to overcome the polite response.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Here is the post I did yesterday, I did not see yours. 

I have always been so confused how I could pass gas all day and never feel a thing.
I am just curious, does anyone else have this problem and not even smell it?
My big toots that I push out, I can smell and they stink bad but the little ones that come out chronically all day, I do not even know that I am doing.
I do not even know that I am gassing out the office or the party unless either someone tells me or I see peoples reactions or hear their comments.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Any updates Nic?


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I shared my personal problems with gas to a coworker I trust yesterday!
I was shocked when she pretended she did not know what I was talking about and said that she had never noticed!
So many times even people you like and trust will not be honest about things like this.


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

LifeLongIssues said:


> I shared my personal problems with gas to a coworker I trust yesterday!
> I was shocked when she pretended she did not know what I was talking about and said that she had never noticed!
> So many times even people you like and trust will not be honest about things like this.


OMG so true. 
Gaslighting.
Happened to me as well.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

What also made me mad was that when I finished explaining all my digestive issues to her, her immediate response was "Poor Alex", (the woman in the cubicle next to me)!
I was really shocked, Poor Alex, I said!
I have had this terrible, embarrassing, uncomfortable issue all my life 24/7/365, in every circumstance I have ever been in, and her response iS feeling bad for the woman in the cubicle next to me who is only there two days a week!!!!!!!!

And this is the first time in my life I have ever given these details to anyone that is not immediate family and all I get is (Poor Alex)!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :/


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

😔


----------

